# VHF radios



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm currently looking at the icom m422 or the Standard Horizon
gx3000s. Anybody have either one? Any suggestions on mid priced
radios?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Installed the Icom in our boat last year. Simple hook up, got it hooked into the GPS too for the DSC to function properly. It's externally mounted on the console, no problems with water and the speaker is loud enough to hear over the 225 running wide open. Purchased from West Marine.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

How much trouble was it to hook up to your gps? Is the DSC a usefull
option?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It was just a matter of hooking up 2 or 3 small wires. The gps is a garmin 535s so all I had to do was follow the wiring diagram and pair the proper wires. We haven't really put the dsc to use yet because I haven't got any one elses dsc #. 

I did pick up 1 accidental dsc distress call this year. Some other boater pushed the button and his position came right up on the radio and gps. If nothing else that extra bit of safety is there if something happens and a passenger needs to send a distress call, simply push a button and USCG will take it from there.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like something to have. Thank you.


----------

